# Sports Personality of the Year 2016



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2016)

It's time for that annual event where the usual complain that it's a non event and they don't care and that it's a waste of tax payers money etc blah blah 

Well I love it and here are the nominees 

Nicola Adams - Boxing
Gareth Bale - Football
Alistair Brownlee - Triathlon
 Sophie Christiansen - Equestrian
, Kadeena Cox - Athletics/Cycling, 
Mo Farah - Athletics, 
Jason Kenny - Cycling,
 Laura Kenny - Cycling.
Andy Murray - Tennis, 
Adam Peaty - Swimming,
 Kate Richardson-Walsh - Hockey, 
Nick Skelton - Equestrian,
 Dame Sarah Storey - Cycling,
 Jamie Vardy - Football, 
Max Whitlock - Gymnastics
, Danny Willett - Golf.

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/sports-personality/38128822

Quite happy that there is such a diverse list and a good mix 

Delighted to see Kate RW there


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2016)

Mmmm...I wonder who will win...?&#128533;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2016)

Far too many nominees. Waters down the event


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2016)

Seriously, why bother having any nominees?
It's obvious who's going to win.....


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 28, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Far too many nominees. Waters down the event
		
Click to expand...

I like the event too but got to agree with you Homer it getting a bit like the Ballon Dor I mean  so many just making up the numbers.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 28, 2016)

Three big guns in there, Mo, Andy and Jason, hard to decide between those 3 after the year they've had. 
Mo for me though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I like the event too but got to agree with you Homer it getting a bit like the Ballon Dor I mean  so many just making up the numbers.
		
Click to expand...

I like the event too but lets have a top six or seven at most. How many votes will some of those really get?


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2016)

usual BBC televised love in the nominations, overload of Olympians for my tastes. The likes of Froome, Joshua and Bisping can feel pretty unlucky not to be there for me

Murray wins by a distance mind


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Three big guns in there, Mo, Andy and Jason, hard to decide between those 3 after the year they've had. 
Mo for me though.
		
Click to expand...

They are the three big ones 

But it's good to see such a diverse range and it shows for me how good we are as a nation in so many sports 

It's prob also very satisfy and an honour for them to just be nominated for the award - good appreciation for their efforts during the year and no doubt will be a great night celebrating their achievements


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 28, 2016)

Well I for one think its blooming fantastic,I can't wait to see who the winner is. 

Oh wait,it'll be Andy Murray.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Three big guns in there, Mo, Andy and Jason, hard to decide between those 3 after the year they've had. 
Mo for me though.
		
Click to expand...

I agree on your top three but can't see past Murray as the winner


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 28, 2016)

fundy said:



			usual BBC televised love in the nominations, overload of Olympians for my tastes. The likes of Froome, Joshua and Bisping can feel pretty unlucky not to be there for me

Murray wins by a distance mind
		
Click to expand...

Come on Froome only rides a bike my kids do that,but not many kids play in goal at Hockey.

Some will see being nominated as special some will be embarrassed when they see they get hardly any votes.

I can see the Hockey girls winning a team trophy but its certainly not an individual sport.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 28, 2016)

Shoe in for Andy Murray imo.

Great to see Nick Skelton there though - another huge reward for his dedication!

Can't see DW getting anywhere near, more's the pity!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 28, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree on your top three but can't see past Murray as the winner
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know, I just think Mo and Jasons feats eclipse Andy in a way.


----------



## richy (Nov 28, 2016)

fundy said:



			usual BBC televised love in the nominations, overload of Olympians for my tastes. The likes of Froome, Joshua and Bisping can feel pretty unlucky not to be there for me

Murray wins by a distance mind
		
Click to expand...

Why would Joshua be on the list?


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 28, 2016)

Good to see it's still being shown considering motd is about the only sport they screen


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 28, 2016)

Why no Conor McGregor?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 28, 2016)

i think Chris Froome must be wondering what he has got to do to get some recognition for winning LE TOUR not once but more and Brad wins it once and gets a knighthood.


----------



## user2010 (Nov 28, 2016)

I watch it to remind me who`s died this year, so i can mark them off my death list.:thup::clap:


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 28, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why no Conor McGregor?
		
Click to expand...

He's Irish?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			i think Chris Froome must be wondering what he has got to do to get some recognition for winning LE TOUR not once but more and Brad wins it once and gets a knighthood.
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling that Wiggins also winning 28 medals across various Cycling Champs including 8 Olympic Medals might have also had something to do with getting a knighthood


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 28, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			He's Irish?
		
Click to expand...

Ooooooppppss &#128563;&#128514;


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Sports person of the year Andy Murray, Sports personality of the year Mo Farah , he use to make good trousers you know:rofl:.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 28, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have a feeling that Wiggins also winning 28 medals across various Cycling Champs including 8 Olympic Medals might have also had something to do with getting a knighthood
		
Click to expand...


.
i doubt Brad would have been knighted without the TOUR win ,he might have been ,but not in my opinion ,but i dont make the rules.
 and as for SPOTY  its not always the person with the most votes that wins.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
i doubt Brad would have been knighted without the TOUR win ,he might have been ,but not in my opinion ,but i dont make the rules.
 and as for SPOTY  its not always the person with the most votes that wins.
		
Click to expand...

He is the most decorated with more medals than anyone else who have been knighted so he would still have been knighted 

And what do you mean it's not always the person with the most votes who wins ? It's a public vote from the nominees so how else can someone win ?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 28, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is the most decorated with more medals than anyone else who have been knighted so he would still have been knighted 

And what do you mean it's not always the person with the most votes who wins ? It's a public vote from the nominees so how else can someone win ?
		
Click to expand...

. 
when the angling fraternity voted for Bob Nudd ,he had more than any of the other nominees but because he wasnt on THE LIST  he wasnt allowed to be the winner.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 28, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			. 
when the angling fraternity voted for Bob Nudd ,he had more than any of the other nominees but because he wasnt on THE LIST  he wasnt allowed to be the winner.
		
Click to expand...

That's like having the Star Wars community sending in votes for Luke Skywalker as best pilot. He'd win by a mile but it ain't the point.
Besides, who the heck cares about fishing &#128521;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 28, 2016)

Can we vote for Sporty McSportface?

Haven't watched the show for years but I'm surprised no one has given a shout for Mr Brownlee. He'd get my vote.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 28, 2016)

Since a panel of 'experts' got involved, in selecting nominee's, its gone downhill for me...

Some glaring omissions for me [again] this year...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			. 
when the angling fraternity voted for Bob Nudd ,he had more than any of the other nominees but because he wasnt on THE LIST  he wasnt allowed to be the winner.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes the campaign in the magazine over 25 years ago which was deemed to be rigging the votes - also believe it was putting votes to nominate someone and the number was also an "estimate" from the Angler Times as well

But as is every year you get the same complaints about such and such missing out because everyone will always someone they believe should be in there 

Most just take it for what it is - and mainly bar the odd year the person who wins is fully deserving


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 28, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			That's like having the Star Wars community sending in votes for Luke Skywalker as best pilot. He'd win by a mile but it ain't the point.
Besides, who the heck cares about fishing &#62985;
		
Click to expand...


.
 a lot more than care about golf mate thats for sure


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2016)

If Murray wins it three years in a row does he get to keep it?

Because let's face it - as a sportsman, and actually as a decent guy with a decent personality (albeit dour and dry in a particularly brilliant but typical Scottish way  ) - Andy Murray currently stands astride UK sport as a giant.


----------



## richy (Nov 28, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Most just take it for what it is -
		
Click to expand...

A pointless pile of S***e


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Come on Froome only rides a bike my kids do that,but not many kids play in goal at Hockey.

Some will see being nominated as special some will be embarrassed when they see they get hardly any votes.

I can see the Hockey girls winning a team trophy but its certainly not an individual sport.
		
Click to expand...

If Team GB got the Team award after 2012 and this year Team GB did better, surely they deserve the Team award rather than singling out 1 team from the Olympics.


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If Murray wins it three years in a row does he get to keep it?

Because let's face it - as a sportsman, and actually as a decent guy with a decent personality (albeit dour and dry in a particularly brilliant but typical Scottish way  ) - Andy Murray currently stands astride UK sport as a giant.
		
Click to expand...

pretty strong argument that currently hes the best sportsman Britains ever had, right at the top of his game


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 28, 2016)

Michael Bisping not getting a nomination is a joke.


----------



## Dasit (Nov 28, 2016)

I would give it to Alistair Brownlee.

Really shone this year and what he did for his brother was truly special.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 28, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Michael Bisping not getting a nomination is a joke.
		
Click to expand...

And Jamie Vardy getting a nomination is also a joke!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 28, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Michael Bisping not getting a nomination is a joke.
		
Click to expand...

Had to google him to find out who he was!


----------



## larmen (Nov 28, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			If Team GB got the Team award after 2012 and this year Team GB did better, surely they deserve the Team award rather than singling out 1 team from the Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

I don't like the team GB thing. If not everybody knows everybody it isn't a team. Ask Farah to name the hockey team, ask Wittlock to name all rowers, ... .

Anyway, team of the year has to be British Cycling. They all came back with medals from Rio. If you consider how much they had to overcome. Every single one of them has asthma. It's more heart breaking than BGT, thinking about it. And is still performing to the highest level. There are now kids sitting at home hoping to be diagnosed with it, so they too can level the playing field.

On 2nd thought, Leicester will do.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2016)

larmen said:



			I don't like the team GB thing. If not everybody knows everybody it isn't a team. Ask Farah to name the hockey team, ask Wittlock to name all rowers, ... .

Anyway, team of the year has to be British Cycling. They all came back with medals from Rio. If you consider how much they had to overcome. Every single one of them has asthma. It's more heart breaking than BGT, thinking about it. And is still performing to the highest level. There are now kids sitting at home hoping to be diagnosed with it, so they too can level the playing field.

On 2nd thought, Leicester will do.
		
Click to expand...

Problem is, when they gave it to Team GB in 2012 they actually broke their own rules and have now made a rod for their own back.

2012 Rules below:

TEAM OF THE YEAR

For the team in an individual sport or sporting discipline that has achieved the most notable performance in the calendar year to date. The team should have significant UK interest or involvement.

For the avoidance of doubt this criteria excludes Team GB/Paralympics GB but includes the likes of British Cycling, Rowing Coxless Four and the European Ryder Cup team.


----------



## larmen (Nov 28, 2016)

I wasn't aware that there even was a rule about it. But in 2012 I kind of agreed with the team choice. It was such a feel good year back then, and as far as I can remember no other team actually did something truly amazing.

Now Leicester was a 5000-1 shot. A once in a century (?) thing, and team GB happens every 4 years now.



As for individual, Murray has probably the best winning record, and I would vote for him.
But does Ali Brownlee has a shot? Not only because he won in Rio, but also because people might remember him for carrying his brother over the line in the season final.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2016)

larmen said:



			I wasn't aware that there even was a rule about it. But in 2012 I kind of agreed with the team choice. It was such a feel good year back then, and as far as I can remember no other team actually did something truly amazing.

Now Leicester was a 5000-1 shot. A once in a century (?) thing, and team GB happens every 4 years now.



As for individual, Murray has probably the best winning record, and I would vote for him.
But does Ali Brownlee has a shot? Not only because he won in Rio, but also because people might remember him for carrying his brother over the line in the season final.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I'd prefer Brownlee, but Murray has had an incredible year.

You're probably correct about Leicester, no other team comes close.

Discounting Team GB in 2012, The Ryder Cup Team did OK that year&#128515;


----------



## larmen (Nov 28, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Discounting Team GB in 2012, The Ryder Cup Team did OK that year&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

Well, back then I was still running and golf wasn't a sport :rofl:


----------



## richy (Nov 29, 2016)

Carl Frampton should be on the list. Became a unified and 2 weight world champion in meaningful fights. Not enough to win it but he should definitely be included on the list.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 29, 2016)

Think this show and awards has run its course imo, for me it harks back to days pre satellite when there was only 3 channels on tv and much less accessibility to sports on tv. Specialist TV shows near Christmas were a big deal back then (pre 1990), not now, we get any shows and films we want any time we want.
With catch up tv via internet we get to watch our favourite sports moments over and over, we don't need to wait to the end of the year to see them rolled out in a long show again, as used to be the case.
It's a bit of Beeb love in and whilst I used to watch 20+ years ago I don't bother anymore, find it a little cringe tbh and have to sit through durge like horse racing, snooker and cricket. I have BT sports so 4+ live channels and on demand more sports recordings than you could ever hope to watch.
SPOTY is an ok watch but its built up to be something its not, when Murray or Hamilton look back on their careers ina few years time I really can't see them putting their SPOTY trophy or trophies up there with wins at Monaco GP or Wimbledon.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 29, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Think this show and awards has run its course imo, for me it harks back to days pre satellite when there was only 3 channels on tv and much less accessibility to sports on tv. Specialist TV shows near Christmas were a big deal back then (pre 1990), not now, we get any shows and films we want any time we want.
With catch up tv via internet we get to watch our favourite sports moments over and over, we don't need to wait to the end of the year to see them rolled out in a long show again, as used to be the case.
It's a bit of Beeb love in and whilst I used to watch 20+ years ago I don't bother anymore,* find it a little cringe tbh and have to sit through durge like horse racing, snooker and cricket. *I have BT sports so 4+ live channels and on demand more sports recordings than you could ever hope to watch.
SPOTY is an ok watch but its built up to be something its not, *when Murray or Hamilton look back on their careers ina few years time I really can't see them putting their SPOTY trophy or trophies up there with wins at Monaco GP or Wimbledon*.

Click to expand...

I am not sure any awards ceremony will ever compete with the highest sporting achievement in your particular sport. So by that yardstick you may as well cancel them all. Plus I am sure there are many snooker and cricket fans who resent having to sit through the dirge of golf, which outside of The Ryder Cup is probably the worlds least televisual sport.  

To me as a sports fan it's just nice look back at the sporting year in a easily digestible chunk without having to sit through endless talking heads or elongated programs making the particular event to be the most important thing since the birth of time (hello Sky Sports). Yes it has lost a bit of it's lustre and importance, but if you got rid of it you can imagine the howl of complains from the BBC license payers who don't have Sky or BT complaining that the BBC is abandoning all sports, we pay our licences, etc etc...


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 29, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Had to google him to find out who he was!
		
Click to expand...

What's your point? 

Bisping has overcome adversity to become the first British UFC champion. He beat arguably the greatest MMA fighter of all-time in a fantastic fight in London. He then shocked the world and knocked out the Middleweight champion to win the belt and then defended it in Manchester against a guy who brutally KO'd him 7 years earlier. It's the greatest career renaissance in recent history. He's gone from being seen as a journeyman middleweight to the undisputed champion of the world, and a champion who has defended his belt. Then he's done it all with one eye. One of his eyes has a layer of oil over it to protect his retina, if it becomes detached again it could see him being permanently blind. Not saying he should win it, but to not even be nominated when 3 horse riders and Jamie Vardy have been is a joke.

McGregor should win the Overseas award too. He's the biggest sports star in the world right now and a newly crowned 2 weight world champion. Won't get a look in though.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 29, 2016)

Andy Murray for me, superb stuff to get to number 1 in the world, think he won 23 games in a row, could be wrong.

Leicester City for team award, phenomenal achievement in my opinion with the squad Ranieri had.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2016)

Any time someone says "such and such" should be in the list then it's always going to be from a perspective of being a fan of said sport 

I too had never heard of "Bisping" and had to search for him - he is part of a minority sport i would suggest and whilst a fan of the sport would acclaim him I would suggest that non fans won't and also as witnessed wouldn't have a clue who he is 

The list is full of people who have excelled on the biggest stage in the worldwide area 

The Olympics is the biggest sporting event in the world and when you excell on that platform the whole world sees it and not just the fans of the sport 

Carl Frampton for example though is one name that will go beyond Boxing fans and would agree that he prob should be on that list 

And McGregor maybe the biggest "MMA" star but beyond that most don't care - where as someone like Bolt is known by everyone


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 29, 2016)

I disagree. Just because Equestrian is in the Olympics doesn't mean there should be 3 horse riders in the SPOTY contenders. Olympics or not, you must admit 3 horse riders in the nomination is a little overkill? I'd bet that more people watched Bisping vs Henderson or Bisping vs Rockhold than watched the horse dancing. And then Jamie Vardy is even more of a joke. Wasn't even Leicester's best player, let alone deserving of SPOTY. 

Also, McGregor is far more than an "MMA" star. The biggest superstars in the world are all talking about McGregor. As an example, Cristiano Ronaldo reached out to Conor's team to organise meeting up with him in LA, hung out and posed with him in the cage. His last 3 PPV's on record have achieved 1.4m, 1.6m and 1.6m buys and the latest is trending to do as many as 1.8m-2m PPV buys, and that doesn't include everyone watching on TV in countries outside the US such as on BT Sport in the UK. McGregor's doing Mayweather/Tyson level PPV's, his last fight managed more Social impressions than the Super Bowl, he's a HUGE global star, and a global star that has achieved something no-one has achieved before.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 29, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			What's your point? 

Bisping has overcome adversity to become the first British UFC champion. He beat arguably the greatest MMA fighter of all-time in a fantastic fight in London. He then shocked the world and knocked out the Middleweight champion to win the belt and then defended it in Manchester against a guy who brutally KO'd him 7 years earlier. It's the greatest career renaissance in recent history. He's gone from being seen as a journeyman middleweight to the undisputed champion of the world, and a champion who has defended his belt. Then he's done it all with one eye. One of his eyes has a layer of oil over it to protect his retina, if it becomes detached again it could see him being permanently blind. Not saying he should win it, but to not even be nominated when 3 horse riders and Jamie Vardy have been is a joke.

McGregor should win the Overseas award too. He's the biggest sports star in the world right now and a newly crowned 2 weight world champion. Won't get a look in though.
		
Click to expand...

No big point just that you can hardly expect someone who is virtually unknown to get nominated for a popularity award like this.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			I disagree. Just because Equestrian is in the Olympics doesn't mean there should be 3 horse riders in the SPOTY contenders. Olympics or not, you must admit 3 horse riders in the nomination is a little overkill? I'd bet that more people watched Bisping vs Henderson or Bisping vs Rockhold than watched the horse dancing. And then Jamie Vardy is even more of a joke. Wasn't even Leicester's best player, let alone deserving of SPOTY. 

Also, McGregor is far more than an "MMA" star. The biggest superstars in the world are all talking about McGregor. As an example, Cristiano Ronaldo reached out to Conor's team to organise meeting up with him in LA, hung out and posed with him in the cage. His last 3 PPV's on record have achieved 1.4m, 1.6m and 1.6m buys and the latest is trending to do as many as 1.8m-2m PPV buys, and that doesn't include everyone watching on TV in countries outside the US such as on BT Sport in the UK. McGregor's doing Mayweather/Tyson level PPV's, his last fight managed more Social impressions than the Super Bowl, he's a HUGE global star, and a global star that has achieved something no-one has achieved before.
		
Click to expand...

First of all there is two "horse riders" in the list 

1. Sophie Christiansen won three gold medals at Dressage and throughout the whole year never finished below 2nd - that in itself is a fantastic achievement 

2. Nick Skelton was in his 7th Olympics and at 58 became the second oldest ( oldest was in 1908 ) - he retired 16 years ago after taking his neck in two places 

I don't know one single person who watched those two fights you mentioned and not heard anyone mention them on here - you are mentioning names that people have never heard of so I would suggest the appeal in the UK is a lot less that what you are implying - the same with McGregor - you talk about 1 m people watching via PPV - Bolt had billions watching him win three golds once again - everyone in the world more than likely knows Bolt and billions watched him as opposed to a couple mil watching McGregor.

It's clear you are a MMA fan so you will favour the MMA fighters but I'm afraid it's right now a minority sport


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's clear you are a MMA fan so you will favour the MMA fighters but I'm afraid it's right now a minority sport
		
Click to expand...

So is show jumping/dressage even if you dress it up under the name "olympics". Aside from that one event every four years when else does it come to the general public attention. 

These names, along with Vardy and several others are why this list is a joke, too long and totally unnecessary. For all of those from the minor sports, they will have got their recognition from their own bodies and those following that sport. It's another testament of how poor BBC coverage is that they really have to try and eek the list out to make SPOTY look important. As others have said, its no longer relevant as you can view highlights and previous events from any number of sources and not wait for the old BBC jamboree to relive the best action of that year. 

It's a way of filling the schedule, will probably appeal to the most casual of sporting fan rather than the hardcore of any particular sport and is not as important as some on here are making it out to be.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's clear you are a MMA fan so you will favour the MMA fighters but I'm afraid it's right now a minority sport
		
Click to expand...


But then so is equestrianism, hockey and golf.

 At a participant level tennis is very much a minority sport and Murray's popularity is enhanced by the "wall to wall" coverage of Wimbledon. That is not to, in any way, decry his achievements which are immense.

Due to budgetary constraints BBC has very little sports coverage so their shortlist focuses on those events where they have pictures to show and, therefore, the programme is nowhere near truly representative of the sporting year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			But then so is equestrianism, hockey and golf.

 At a participant level tennis is very much a minority sport and Murray's popularity is enhanced by the "wall to wall" coverage of Wimbledon. That is not to, in any way, decry his achievements which are immense.

Due to budgetary constraints BBC has very little sports coverage so their shortlist focuses on those events where they have pictures to show and, therefore, the programme is nowhere near truly representative of the sporting year.
		
Click to expand...

It is the "BBC" Sports Personality of the Year so they will of course focus on the sports that they broadcast - it is very representative of the BBC sporting year and that's common knowledge and that won't change despite that same cries year after year. If people don't like it then don't watch it or vote for anyone in their list 

It's the same grumbles year after year - the BBC constantly get berated about not showing enough sport and then they get berated about showing a sporting awards , then they get berated for who they pick ! I have a sneaking feeling that the BBC would get berated regardless of what they did 

Every single one of those sportsmen or ladies on that list have had a fantastic year - they have achieved wonderful levels in their respective sports - some have broken records , some have defied the odds , some have achieved things that will never been seen again - yet people sat in their armchairs use words like "joke" and "disgrace" because it doesn't sit in with their opinion 

How about we for once just put our hands together and congratulate our sports stars and the wonderful year they have had - yes suggest other names could be on the list due to their also fantastic years but not at the expensive of others and certainly let's maybe give the BBC a bit of break and maybe realise the constraints they are under and yet still are able to show us some fantastic sporting events 

If the event is that irrelevant then I'm sure nothing will highlight that more than silence


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't know one single person who watched those two fights you mentioned and* not heard anyone mention them on here - *you are mentioning names that people have never heard of so I would suggest the appeal in the UK is a lot less that what you are implying - the same with McGregor - you talk about 1 m people watching via PPV - Bolt had billions watching him win three golds once again - everyone in the world more than likely knows Bolt and billions watched him as opposed to a couple mil watching McGregor.

It's clear you are a MMA fan so you will favour the MMA fighters but I'm afraid it's right now a minority sport
		
Click to expand...

Not true at all. The McGregor-Alvarez fight had a 3 page thread discussing it, McGregor-Aldo had a 10 page thread (which you posted in) and then the thread I started about Bisping had 2 pages of replies. How many posts were made about either of the Equestrian athletes?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It is the "BBC" Sports Personality of the Year so they will of course focus on the sports that they broadcast - it is very representative of the BBC sporting year and that's common knowledge and that won't change despite that same cries year after year. If people don't like it then don't watch it or vote for anyone in their list
		
Click to expand...

As the OP perhaps you should have made that distinction when posting.


And as for watching or voting, fear not I won't be doing either. Was once a relevant programme but now is irrelevant to many.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			As the OP perhaps you should have made that distinction when posting.


And as for watching or voting, fear not I won't be doing either. Was once a relevant programme but now is irrelevant to many.
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought that people would be able to understand exactly what the BBC Sports Personality of the Year is about - it's not a new program to us all and the same happens every single year

And I guess it still has relevance to yourself and others because you and others are posting about it - or is it just to let people know that the event has no relevance to you ( yet enough to bother posting about it ? )


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 29, 2016)

mma is and always will be A KNUCKLE DRAGGERS SPORT. cant see the beeb wanting to have anything to do with it.
and as for your three and two page threads ,take away your posts and what would you be left with . 
 sorry mate but mma will never be mainstream .unlike the horsey events that belong in a more civilised arena,and as such fit the beebs criteria. 
 dont take trhis as a knock at mma ,but two people in a cage fighting like bar room brawlers isnt going to float the majority of people in the civilised world. a few yes but not in the numbers you are wishing for for.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 29, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			mma is and always will be A KNUCKLE DRAGGERS SPORT. cant see the beeb wanting to have anything to do with it.
and as for your three and two page threads ,take away your posts and what would you be left with . 
 sorry mate but mma will never be mainstream .unlike the horsey events that belong in a more civilised arena,and as such fit the beebs criteria. 
 dont take trhis as a knock at mma ,but two people in a cage fighting like bar room brawlers isnt going to float the majority of people in the civilised world. a few yes but not in the numbers you are wishing for for.
		
Click to expand...

Yet they're happy to nominate boxers. Athletes that compete in a sport FAR more dangerous, that causes way more deaths and more examples of long term brain damage.

Also, the UFC are getting far better numbers than Boxing since Floyd retired. Only Boxer that draws any numbers is Alvarez, and only in Mexico. McGregor and Rousey are far bigger stars than anyone in Boxing, and are watched by more people.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would have thought that people would be able to understand exactly what the BBC Sports Personality of the Year is about - it's not a new program to us all and the same happens every single year

And I guess it still has relevance to yourself and others because you and others are posting about it - or is it just to let people know that the event has no relevance to you ( yet enough to bother posting about it ? )
		
Click to expand...

Actually what I posted upon was what sports are in your expert eyes viewed as minority compared with those that might be seen as such by the wider public.

Its only relevance to me is as a licence payer. Since we are all obliged to fund the BBC we are, as a result, all entitled to comment on their output whether we choose to watch or not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Not true at all. The McGregor-Alvarez fight had a 3 page thread discussing it, McGregor-Aldo had a 10 page thread (which you posted in) and then the thread I started about Bisping had 2 pages of replies. How many posts were made about either of the Equestrian athletes?
		
Click to expand...



Well if you look at the threads you mention the majority of posts are from yourself 

I don't agree with what Norin said about "knuckle draggers" etc and MMA has a place in sport in the same way Boxing does but I don't agree with the thinking about the impact the people mention have - McGregor is prob the most well known but he will be miles behind the true global stars like Bolt


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well if you look at the threads you mention the majority of posts are from yourself 

I don't agree with what Norin said about "knuckle draggers" etc and MMA has a place in sport in the same way Boxing does but I don't agree with the thinking about the impact the people mention have - McGregor is prob the most well known but he will be miles behind the true global stars like Bolt
		
Click to expand...

But comfortably ahead of some of the names on the list i'd imagine.

I'm along the lines of it being good to review the years events, but pay no attention to the winners. The fact its sports personality shows that sporting triumphant is not always the most important factor.

Murray to win by a mile imo, and Vardy shouldn't be near the list. If John terry had been the one in the casino recorded like Vardy was, he'd have been destroyed by the press.


----------



## richy (Nov 29, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Yet they're happy to nominate boxers. Athletes that compete in a sport FAR more dangerous, that causes way more deaths and more examples of long term brain damage.

Also, the UFC are getting far better numbers than Boxing since Floyd retired. Only Boxer that draws any numbers is Alvarez, and only in Mexico. McGregor and Rousey are far bigger stars than anyone in Boxing, and are watched by more people.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: Rousey was the face of the sport and she was embarrassed, outclassed and flattened by a boxer. 

When boxing does it right MMA can't touch it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 29, 2016)

richy said:



			:rofl: Rousey was the face of the sport and she was embarrassed, outclassed and flattened by a boxer. 

When boxing does it right MMA can't touch it.
		
Click to expand...

Not true at all. Holm has more professional boxing fights, but she's a kickboxer, not a boxer. She headkick KO'd Rousey for example, and is mainly known in MMA for her vicious kicking ability, not her boxing.

What do you mean by that last sentence?


----------



## richy (Nov 29, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Not true at all. Holm has more professional boxing fights, but she's a kickboxer, not a boxer. She headkick KO'd Rousey for example, and is mainly known in MMA for her vicious kicking ability, not her boxing.

What do you mean by that last sentence?
		
Click to expand...

She boxed for a far longer time than she kickboxed and has many more fights, therefore she's a boxer that has dabbled in kickboxing. As much as I don't enjoy watching women fight I quite enjoyed watching Rousey get humbled. 

The last sentence means the big boxing matches eclipse anything MMA does. It's just they're far and few between at the moment which is the part of the sport I hate.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 29, 2016)

She boxed for longer because there's precisely zero money in female kickboxing. She started in kickboxing, continued to train kickboxing even when she was boxing professionally, and has won the large majority of her MMA fights with her kicks. She's a kickboxer.

Not really true though right now. Floyd and Tyson are the only guys to have ever drawn money like McGregor. No-one in boxing is drawing anywhere close to the numbers that the UFC are getting with McGregor right now. With Floyd retired, McGregor is the biggest name in combat sports, proven by the fact the Mayweather camp keep calling him out. Pacquiao's last fight only pulled 300k buys, Alvarez's fights do well in Mexico but that's about it, and then you've got a big list of guys that are tremendous boxers but not big draws, guys like Andre Ward, Gennady Golovkin, Roman Gonzalez and Sergey Kovalev. MMA has far and away the biggest superstar in the world right now, and so as it stands the big MMA cards are WAY eclipsing anything in boxing.


----------



## richy (Nov 29, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			She boxed for longer because there's precisely zero money in female kickboxing. She started in kickboxing, continued to train kickboxing even when she was boxing professionally, and has won the large majority of her MMA fights with her kicks. She's a kickboxer.

Not really true though right now. Floyd and Tyson are the only guys to have ever drawn money like McGregor. No-one in boxing is drawing anywhere close to the numbers that the UFC are getting with McGregor right now. With Floyd retired, McGregor is the biggest name in combat sports, proven by the fact the Mayweather camp keep calling him out. Pacquiao's last fight only pulled 300k buys, Alvarez's fights do well in Mexico but that's about it, and then you've got a big list of guys that are tremendous boxers but not big draws, guys like Andre Ward, Gennady Golovkin, Roman Gonzalez and Sergey Kovalev. MMA has far and away the biggest superstar in the world right now, and so as it stands the big MMA cards are WAY eclipsing anything in boxing.
		
Click to expand...

This is totally getting away from the OP, if you'd like to start another thread on the subject I'd be happy to contribute. Even if it is only the 2 of us.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			She boxed for longer because there's precisely zero money in female kickboxing. She started in kickboxing, continued to train kickboxing even when she was boxing professionally, and has won the large majority of her MMA fights with her kicks. She's a kickboxer.

Not really true though right now. Floyd and Tyson are the only guys to have ever drawn money like McGregor. No-one in boxing is drawing anywhere close to the numbers that the UFC are getting with McGregor right now. With Floyd retired, McGregor is the biggest name in combat sports, proven by the fact the Mayweather camp keep calling him out. Pacquiao's last fight only pulled 300k buys, Alvarez's fights do well in Mexico but that's about it, and then you've got a big list of guys that are tremendous boxers but not big draws, guys like Andre Ward, Gennady Golovkin, Roman Gonzalez and Sergey Kovalev. *MMA has far and away the biggest superstar in the world right now*, and so as it stands the big MMA cards are WAY eclipsing anything in boxing.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how that can be quantified or how you can back up a statement like that 

But here is ESPN top 100 

McGregor down at 36 with Rousey at 23

http://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/15685581/espn-world-fame-100

If you use Forbes highest paid then McGregor comes in at 85

http://www.forbes.com/athletes/#1ce8147c6e34

Here is another article using popularity 

http://uk.businessinsider.com/most-famous-athletes-2016-5?r=US&IR=T/#no-2-lebron-james-19

How can the biggest superstar in the world be in the MMA ?


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 29, 2016)

I meant in terms of combat sports. We were discussing MMA vs Boxing and the relative PPV draws of each sport, of which McGregor is far away the biggest superstar right now. He's taken over Floyds mantel as the PPV king of combat sports.

There's no doubting McGregor's global superstardom though. UFC 205 garnered more social impressions than the SuperBowl. Heaps of celebrities including Madonna and Hugh Jackman bought tickets to be at Madison Square Garden on the night. It's trending to do over 1.8m PPV buys, a figure that would rank UFC 205 as the 4th highest combat sports PPV of all-time, surpassed only by Mayweather-De La Hoya, Tyson-Holyfield II and Tyson-Lewis.


----------



## Fish (Nov 29, 2016)

Lost all its appeal for me, Andy is a shoe-in though, his consistency far outweighs anyone else on the list IMO, some of which shouldn't even have made the list, especially Vardy?

I note nobody has commented on Willett being nominated, personally he shouldn't be on the list either


----------



## fundy (Nov 29, 2016)

Fish said:



			Lost all its appeal for me, Andy is a shoe-in though, his consistency far outweighs anyone else on the list IMO, some of which shouldn't even have made the list, especially Vardy?

I note nobody has commented on Willett being nominated, personally he shouldn't be on the list either 

Click to expand...

wouldnt have been on my list either, sort of interesting that in golf winning the olympics not the pinnacle for a golfer, rose must be feel pretty hard done by when he looks at the list of nominees


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 29, 2016)

fundy said:



			wouldnt have been on my list either, sort of interesting that in golf winning the olympics not the pinnacle for a golfer, rose must be feel pretty hard done by when he looks at the list of nominees
		
Click to expand...

Doubt that he even knows about it, let alone cares.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2016)

fundy said:



			wouldnt have been on my list either, sort of interesting that in golf winning the olympics not the pinnacle for a golfer, rose must be feel pretty hard done by when he looks at the list of nominees
		
Click to expand...

I think most on here and indeed golfers feel that the Olympics isn't the pinnacle for their career - in many other sports it is , the nominees from the Olympics would have that event as the pinnacle in their career 

Willett would have the Masters hence why i expect he has been nominated and every time a golfer has won a major he has been nominated. There many more gold medal winners who also have been nominated and looking at list I personally don't see Rose winning as higher than any on there


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 29, 2016)

I think Murray will win it. He's probably the preeminent British sportsperson at the moment and his achievements, in a popular sport, are pretty fantastic.

However, I don't think he should win it. Nowadays, it's nothing more than a popularity award and, as such, I think it should be spread around. Nobody should be able to win it more than once.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2016)

I think Murray will win it. As a must see TV event it's had its time (maybe even a decade ago). It rumbles on for too long, with too many fillers


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			mma is and always will be A KNUCKLE DRAGGERS SPORT. cant see the beeb wanting to have anything to do with it.
and as for your three and two page threads ,take away your posts and what would you be left with . 
 sorry mate but mma will never be mainstream .unlike the horsey events that belong in a more civilised arena,and as such fit the beebs criteria. 
 dont take trhis as a knock at mma ,but two people in a cage fighting like bar room brawlers isnt going to float the majority of people in the civilised world. a few yes but not in the numbers you are wishing for for.
		
Click to expand...

Do you feel better for getting that load of drivel off your chest?
Nurse, old bugger in ward 4 has wet himself again.


----------



## Duckster (Nov 29, 2016)

I think Murray will win but I hope Jason Kenny gives him a run for his money. I'd also want Adam Peaty to be up there but can't see that happening.


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm not sure how that can be quantified or how you can back up a statement like that 

But here is ESPN top 100 

McGregor down at 36 with Rousey at 23

http://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/15685581/espn-world-fame-100

If you use Forbes highest paid then McGregor comes in at 85

http://www.forbes.com/athletes/#1ce8147c6e34

Here is another article using popularity 

http://uk.businessinsider.com/most-famous-athletes-2016-5?r=US&IR=T/#no-2-lebron-james-19

How can the biggest superstar in the world be in the MMA ?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, all of those are based on 2015 earnings and data. I would be amazed if he wasnt top 20 across each of those in next year's versions, which for a minority sportsman is some achievement. He will earn $40m+ in 2016. He is doing for other MMA fighters what Tiger did for his competitors - raising all of their paycheques by association.

No way he should win Overseas compared to Bolt though - I'm 100% with you on that one!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 30, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Do you feel better for getting that load of drivel off your chest?
Nurse, old bugger in ward 4 has wet himself again.
		
Click to expand...

.
typical knuckle dragger reply .


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 30, 2016)

Vardy fired his team, little Leicester city to the title.  Along the way he broke the most games in a row scoring record which was fantastic to watch.  Each week we were willing him on.  It was brilliant to watch. 

Makes the list on merit imo.  Its an achievement award, not isn't Jamie Vardy a nice guy award.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 30, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Vardy fired his team, little Leicester city to the title.  Along the way he broke the most games in a row scoring record which was fantastic to watch.  Each week we were willing him on.  It was brilliant to watch. 

Makes the list on merit imo.  Its an achievement award, not isn't Jamie Vardy a nice guy award.
		
Click to expand...

Sports PERSONALITY of the year. 

Pretty sure some People in the past have won it more because they are liked than deserved.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 30, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Sports PERSONALITY of the year. 

Pretty sure some People in the past have won it more because they are liked than deserved.
		
Click to expand...


.
 thats how Giggs won it ,it certainly wasnt for his performances during that seasons play .


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 30, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
 thats how Giggs won it ,it certainly wasnt for his performances during that seasons play .
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. 

Maybe deserved an accolade for his achievements. But agree not for performances.


----------



## rksquire (Dec 1, 2016)

The list is far too long, but if you're going to have 16 nominees and you realise there are glaring absentees you may as well extend the list further.  It'd be much better to have a harder fought list of 6.  

However, notable NI absentees are:

 Carl Frampton - 2 weight world champion, best Boxing shout IMO
Bethany Firth - 3 golds, 2 silvers, most decorated British athlete at Rio
Jonathan Rea - back to back World Superbike Championships

Off the 3 above, Firth is probably the most deserving of inclusion but Frampton & also Chris Froome seem to be most unfortunate given some of the 16.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 8, 2016)

BBC have invited Bisping to the ceremony as an audience member. Ha. He's rightly turned them down saying that until the BBC recognise the hard work he and his fellow fighters put in, he won't be there. Carl Frampton doing the same.


----------



## richy (Dec 8, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			BBC have invited Bisping to the ceremony as an audience member. Ha. He's rightly turned them down saying that until the BBC recognise the hard work he and his fellow fighters put in, he won't be there. Carl Frampton doing the same.
		
Click to expand...

They're both probably busy watching paint dry.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 8, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			BBC have invited Bisping to the ceremony as an audience member. Ha. He's rightly turned them down saying that until the BBC recognise the hard work he and his fellow fighters put in, he won't be there. Carl Frampton doing the same.
		
Click to expand...

Probably training for his next fight against another over the hill fighter.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			BBC have invited Bisping to the ceremony as an audience member. Ha. He's rightly turned them down saying that until the BBC recognise the hard work he and his fellow fighters put in, he won't be there. Carl Frampton doing the same.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if he went and got a 30 second interview slot it might broaden the appeal of the sport....
Or he could sit at home and watch it....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2016)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/sports-personality/38242508

Good to see a Paralympian is in the list as well.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/sports-personality/38242508

Good to see a Paralympian is in the list as well.
		
Click to expand...

Hope they prepare better this time......

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1377869/BBC-gaffe-over-award-for-disabled-athlete.html


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Hope they prepare better this time......

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1377869/BBC-gaffe-over-award-for-disabled-athlete.html

Click to expand...

Just the 16years ago then ? What's the point of dragging that up again when there have been multiple times since where disabled athletes have been on the stage 

Did you really go searching for something negative just to respond to what I posted


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 8, 2016)

Here's one for the future :rofl:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/taekwond...bc_sport&ns_source=facebook&ns_linkname=sport


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just the 16years ago then ? What's the point of dragging that up again when there have been multiple times since where disabled athletes have been on the stage 

Did you really go searching for something negative just to respond to what I posted
		
Click to expand...

Didnt need to go researching it.
Some of us can remember things without googling for them. 

It was slightly tongue in cheek. 

but by the same token, if disabled people have been on stage since, why do they suddenly need extra praise on this occasion (the Beeb, nit the Paralympians).


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 14, 2016)

Read this opinion piece on a notable snub for "coach of the year".....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/golf/2016/12/14/shame-bbc-snubbing-pete-cowen-spectacular-2016/


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Read this opinion piece on a notable snub for "coach of the year".....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/golf/2016/12/14/shame-bbc-snubbing-pete-cowen-spectacular-2016/

Click to expand...

Proof, if it were needed, that it's a question of who you know .
It lost all relevance years ago...
Waste of tax payers money....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 16, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Proof, if it were needed, that it's a question of who you know .
It lost all relevance years ago...
Waste of tax payers money....
		
Click to expand...

Must admit that if asked who Pete Cowan is I wouldn't know.  Though the public not knowing someone should not exclude them from being on a shortlist or being at the event I think this might simply be down to the fact that most of the public aren't interested in golf or golfers - and the fact that top golfers have coaches who are critical to their success will escape 99.97% of folks.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 16, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Must admit that if asked who Pete Cowan is I wouldn't know.  Though the public not knowing someone should not exclude them from being on a shortlist or being at the event I think this might simply be down to the fact that most of the public aren't interested in golf or golfers - and the fact that top golfers have coaches who are critical to their success will escape 99.97% of folks.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's more down to the fact that the so called experts who come up with the nominations for the public to vote have missed him, it's not down to fact of not being known, if it was left solely down to the public you would situations like what happened in the past and magazines run campaigns to get there sportsperson recognised.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2016)

Golf hasn't got a huge profile and don't know if the panel would even consider anyone from this field. Cowen is perhaps THE coach, certainly this side of the Atlantic and he's definitely had a rewarding season seeing his players do so well. It's an event that seems out of touch with what's going on in so many sports


----------



## hovis (Dec 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you really go searching for something negative just to respond to what I posted
		
Click to expand...

coming from you of all people.   this is what most see in you!


----------



## larmen (Dec 18, 2016)

It's the day. what do people think now?

I think it should be Murray and Leicester.
I think it will be Murray and the hockey ladies.

To be fair, I think the team isn't necessarily wrong either way. It's actually hard to say a team doesn't deserve it, so it cannot go wrong.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2016)

larmen said:



			It's the day. what do people think now?

I think it should be Murray and Leicester.
I think it will be Murray and the hockey ladies.

To be fair, I think the team isn't necessarily wrong either way. It's actually hard to say a team doesn't deserve it, so it cannot go wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with your predictions. Should be Leicester, but as BBC get to show more of Olympics I think they'll lean towards ladies hockey as it is one of "theirs".


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Agree with your predictions. Should be Leicester, but as BBC get to show more of Olympics I think they'll lean towards ladies hockey as it is one of "theirs".
		
Click to expand...

SPOTY has long had a reputation of not rewarding those that "should" win. Good to see Ranieiri get coach of the yer


----------



## fundy (Dec 18, 2016)

whole Leicester squad up with Ranieri to get coach of the year award, clearly not getting team of the year then


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2016)

larmen said:



			It's the day. what do people think now?

I think it should be Murray and Leicester.
I think it will be Murray and the hockey ladies.

To be fair, I think the team isn't necessarily wrong either way. It's actually hard to say a team doesn't deserve it, so it cannot go wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I think Murray and the Ladies Hockey will win - will be delighted with that 

Would love for Farah to win 

Raneri winning the Coach is a fully deserved award


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2016)

fundy said:



			whole Leicester squad up with Ranieri to get coach of the year award, clearly not getting team of the year then
		
Click to expand...

Clearly. As others have said, chances are it's the hockey team


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Clearly. As others have said, chances are it's the hockey team
		
Click to expand...

Clearly the hockey team had a great year. But IMO if you were to ask someone in 20 years who'd upset the odds and won the prem or who'd wine the gold. Far more will remember Leicester.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 18, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Clearly the hockey team had a great year. But IMO if you were to ask someone in 20 years who'd upset the odds and won the prem or who'd wine the gold. Far more will remember Leicester.
		
Click to expand...


Yes and hopefully tonight they will vote also.

I know some will want the ladies hockey to win and of course they deserve something but in the real world Leicester winning the title has given hope to the millions of underdogs who believe it will never happen.


----------



## Fish (Dec 18, 2016)

So where's the word 'Spoiler' in this thread :mmm:

:smirk:


----------



## larmen (Dec 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			So where's the word 'Spoiler' in this thread :mmm:

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I know my prediction are good, but I don't think they warrant a spoiler warning


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2016)

How brilliant is Laura Kenny - as well as an amazing cyclist but also a warm personality who just seems to enjoy life.

And this is just wonderful

https://twitter.com/bbcspoty/status/810575163590844416


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 18, 2016)

Can someone who is going to win please actually turn up and collect your trophy.


----------



## jusme (Dec 18, 2016)

Had a quick look at the odds......1/9 Murray. Little point in watching if it's for who will win. If you think it may be someone else then get a few quid on.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 18, 2016)

jusme said:



			Had a quick look at the odds......1/9 Murray. Little point in watching if it's for who will win. If you think it may be someone else then get a few quid on.
		
Click to expand...


900K to win a 100k makes you a millionaire,easy money


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2016)

Wow 401 marathons in 401 days ! That's truely amazing - massive round of a applause for that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2016)

A great feat of endurance, physically and mentally and a justified award


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			So where's the word 'Spoile r' in this thread :mmm:

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

yeah, ruined my whole year was recording this to so my whole family could watch in the new year:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2016)

Well stone the blooming crows. Leicester City won


----------



## User62651 (Dec 18, 2016)

Workshy William uses the words to Phelps "23 golds pales....." then hasn't a clue what to say next, nonsensical English follows, dear dear!


----------



## fundy (Dec 18, 2016)

good to see i was wrong, Leicester cleaning up, now Vardy to win for the hat trick (haha)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 18, 2016)

Glad to see common sense prevailed in The Team of The Year category. Congratulations Leicester. :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2016)

UK are pretty good at sport aren't we - a small nation but produce so many wonderful teams and champions , seeing some of the emotions shows that it all means such a great deal to them. Maybe there is hope for sport in the U.K. After all


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 18, 2016)

Well I beginning to wonder if ive lost 900k with many predictions going down the pan.

Good to see Phelps get a lifetime award truly a legend in the sporting arena.

Well done Leicester well deserved.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2016)

So sad to see just how many people from so many people have died.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			UK are pretty good at sport aren't we - a small nation but produce so many wonderful teams and champions , seeing some of the emotions shows that it all means such a great deal to them. Maybe there is hope for sport in the U.K. After all
		
Click to expand...

True and thank god for the lottery funding.

I also suppose some sports have lost all hope for the future.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 18, 2016)

Thought some of the photos of the recently deceased were a bit rushed.
Some were only up for a second or 2.

Happy to have less pics of the choir


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 18, 2016)

I have cast two votes, one for Andy Murray and one for the remarkable Sophie Christianson.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 18, 2016)

Got to be Murray


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 18, 2016)

Bloody Hell, they got that trophy there quick, voting only ended 10 minutes ago


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Got to be Murray
		
Click to expand...

And it is. Shame even the main recipient can't be bothered to attend.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2016)

Well done Murray - fully deserved 

Also great that Brownlee and Skelton were in the top 3


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2016)

Can we get the Apprentice on now please


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 18, 2016)

Wel done Andy well deserved win.

But shocked that Mo didn't make it into the top 3.

Just preposterous :mmm:


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 18, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Wel done Andy well deserved win.

But shocked that Mo didn't make it into the top 3.

Just preposterous :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely just goes to show as a nation we just don't understand greatness when its staring us in the face.

Murray is a deserving winner for his achievements but for Christ sake respect the British public and turn up to pick the trophy up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2016)

Shame that Kate RW wasn't in the top 3 but she has had a wonderful career 




Will be interesting to see the breakdown of the votes


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 18, 2016)

Are we really saying that he top Sports people in the country should put their training schedules on hold until Oct/Nov to see if they're nominated and then all turn up at an event that they may not win!
Please, they are the best in the world because of what they do and you can't expect them to drop everything for a TV programme.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 18, 2016)

Spoiler alert ( just for Fish)

Ladies hockey team failed to win team of the year, far better looking than them there footballers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2016)

Thought Mo deserved a top three but that's just my opinion and I wonder what the margins were. Murray at a landslide but I wonder how close the rest were. I thought Murray was on down time at the moment


----------



## Fish (Dec 18, 2016)

Old Skier said:



			Spoiler alert ( just for Fish)

Ladies hockey team failed to win team of the year, far better looking than them there footballers.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't watched it and don't give a monkeys about it, it was a bit of sarcasm relating to another thread!

However, I do agree with you, I'd love to share a puck with a couple of the Hockey team &#128563;&#128540;&#128077;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			I haven't watched it and don't give a monkeys about it, it was a bit of sarcasm relating to another thread!

However, I do agree with you, I'd love to share a puck with a couple of the Hockey team &#128563;&#128540;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

They'd eat thee for breakfast and spit out the bones


----------



## Fish (Dec 18, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			They'd eat thee for breakfast and spit out the bones  

Click to expand...

Now your just teasing.....


----------



## fundy (Dec 18, 2016)

Murray 247k
Brownlee 121k
Skelton 109k
Mo 54k
Sohie 37k

Willet 2,227


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## delc (Dec 18, 2016)

fundy said:



			Murray 247k
Brownlee 121k
Skelton 109k
Mo 54k
Sohie 37k

Willet 2,227
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise that golf was so popular!  :mmm:


----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm guessing many golfers didn't bother due to Rory's lack of support a while back and the fact that Murray would have had to be exposed as a Neo-Nazi to not win by a landslide.
I wonder how many other years have been such an overwhelming victory


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 18, 2016)

Imurg said:



			I'm guessing many golfers didn't bother due to Rory's lack of support a while back and the fact that Murray would have had to be exposed as a Neo-Nazi to not win by a landslide.
I wonder how many other years have been such an overwhelming victory
		
Click to expand...

Probably down to the fact golf does not resonate with the British public any more and it is not a great televisual spectacle. Put the Ryder cup on terrestrial TV and it may get better. But if not then bottom of the pile is as good as it will get for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Sweep (Dec 19, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Probably down to the fact golf does not resonate with the British public any more and it is not a great televisual spectacle. Put the Ryder cup on terrestrial TV and it may get better. But if not then bottom of the pile is as good as it will get for the foreseeable future.
		
Click to expand...

I am not so sure. Tennis gets terrestrial coverage for one (admittedly big) tournament a year. In fact I think it would be a fair question to ask if the BBC is the right broadcaster to be hosting this event these days since they have all but abandoned sport in comparison to the old days.
I think we all know that golf isn't the most popular spectator sport (and that's what counts here) but it is a popular participation sport, particularly with sports men and women who have retired from other sports. In terms of winning SPOTY I don't think golf would in with much of a chance no matter if it was on terrestrial or not and TBH I am not sure if anyone is too bothered.
The event does need a name change though. Giving the Sports Personality of the Year to the sportsman with the least personality is a bit daft. It's about the winners achievement in his sport and nothing to do with his personality. Sportsperson of the Year would be a better title.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2016)

Sweep said:



			I am not so sure. Tennis gets terrestrial coverage for one (admittedly big) tournament a year. In fact I think it would be a fair question to ask if the BBC is the right broadcaster to be hosting this event these days since they have all but abandoned sport in comparison to the old days.
I think we all know that golf isn't the most popular spectator sport (and that's what counts here) but it is a popular participation sport, particularly with sports men and women who have retired from other sports. In terms of winning SPOTY I don't think golf would in with much of a chance no matter if it was on terrestrial or not and TBH I am not sure if anyone is too bothered.
The event does need a name change though. Giving the Sports Personality of the Year to the sportsman with the least personality is a bit daft. It's about the winners achievement in his sport and nothing to do with his personality. Sportsperson of the Year would be a better title.
		
Click to expand...

I think a few things are a bit unfair to the BBC

They haven't abandoned sport - they were put under financial restraints by the government and struggle to compete with Sky and BT for the rights - there is still a good amount of sport on the BBC and it's still worth watching. 

As for is it right they should be hosting SPOTY ?! It's their show and their award - no other broadcaster can be bothered to do one and you can see last night that it still means something to the countries sports stars - many people may dismiss it as meaningless now but the sports men and women clearly don't 

And the name - well everyone knows it's the best or best performing sports star throughout the year - far too many focus on the name. But it's also very unfair and wrong to suggest Murray has the least personality. 

It's a very good harmless awards ceremony that it appears isn't losing it's appeal with the public or the sports stars - maybe just a few golfers grumbling because a golfer hasn't won for a while


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2016)

They've abandoned main stream sport though. Apart from Wimbledon, and athletics what do they show that has mass appeal apart to niche fans. Simply put, they neither have the inclination or money


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 19, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			They've abandoned main stream sport though. Apart from Wimbledon, and athletics what do they show that has mass appeal apart to niche fans. Simply put, they neither have the inclination or money
		
Click to expand...

The Olympics is pretty main stream. They got many times more viewers for a lot of Olympic events then Sky ever get for their football.  And apart from football what is main stream sport nowadays? And I would argue that it is purely down to money, they just can not afford to compete with private companies with many dedicated sports channels backed with huge amounts of money. 

I know people bang on about who their golf coverage was out of date and indeed it was to a certain extent.  But once you strip away all the previews and 5 hours of build up and after round talk that Sky do (very well) as they have 24 hours to fill on 5 dedicated sports channels, then the actual coverage of the golfers hitting the ball is not that different between Sky and the BBC.


----------



## Sweep (Dec 19, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			The Olympics is pretty main stream. 

I know people bang on about who their golf coverage was out of date and indeed it was to a certain extent.  But once you strip away all the previews and 5 hours of build up and after round talk that Sky do (very well) as they have 24 hours to fill on 5 dedicated sports channels, then the actual coverage of the golfers hitting the ball is not that different between Sky and the BBC.
		
Click to expand...

Which is fine if you like your sport once every 4 years.
Sky's coverage of the Open really showed how dated the BBC's had become and let's not forget, any coverage is better than none and the BBC abandoned the Open completely and indeed a year earlier than they had to.
Considering this it's hardly surprising that golf never figures in SPOTY


----------



## Sweep (Dec 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think a few things are a bit unfair to the BBC

They haven't abandoned sport - they were put under financial restraints by the government and struggle to compete with Sky and BT for the rights - there is still a good amount of sport on the BBC and it's still worth watching. 

As for is it right they should be hosting SPOTY ?! It's their show and their award - no other broadcaster can be bothered to do one and you can see last night that it still means something to the countries sports stars - many people may dismiss it as meaningless now but the sports men and women clearly don't 

And the name - well everyone knows it's the best or best performing sports star throughout the year - far too many focus on the name. But it's also very unfair and wrong to suggest Murray has the least personality. 

It's a very good harmless awards ceremony that it appears isn't losing it's appeal with the public or the sports stars - maybe just a few golfers grumbling because a golfer hasn't won for a while
		
Click to expand...

I am aware that there are many reasons why the BBC don't show as much sport but the end result for the public is less sport from the public service broadcaster.
If the BBC wants to show SPOTY then fair enough. I guess it's one show no-one else can outbid them for the rights - though after Bake Off we can't be too sure.
Clearly the sportsmen and women see it as meaningful as do the public. Just a shame the one guy that counts didn't quite see it the same way. And BTW it's perfectly fair to suggest Murray has the least personality. 
Maybe a lot of people focus on the name because the name is wrong.
I agree. It's actually a good show. My post was actually saying that golf had little chance of winning and we shouldn't be too fussed. It's not like it's a major or the Ryder Cup.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 19, 2016)

I love the way that certain types of folk cling on to the 'no personality' thing.
Did any of them watch the Davis Cup matches ?

Funny how the 'personality' thing never raised it's head when Steve Davis, Nigel Mansel and Lewis Hamilton won.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 19, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



*I love the way that certain types of folk cling on to the 'no personality' thing*.
Did any of them watch the Davis Cup matches ?

Funny how the 'personality' thing never raised it's head when Steve Davis, Nigel Mansel and Lewis Hamilton won.

Click to expand...

The thing is is that it's been done to death and is such a dull and predictable and point to make by people wanting to have a go at it.  When the original event was created in the 50s a 'sports personality' was someone who was famous because they were very good at their sport. It has never been intended to mean a sportsperson who is a witty raconteur.  The word personality in the title is not describing a character trait that any winner is supposed to have but the fact that basically they are good at what they do and have achieved fame by doing that.

And although it is not relevant, actually Steve Davis has a great personality. There was a great documentary on BBC4 about his DJ career. I'd much rather have a pint with him then many modern sport people.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2016)

Sweep said:



			I am aware that there are many reasons why the BBC don't show as much sport but the end result for the public is less sport from the public service broadcaster.
If the BBC wants to show SPOTY then fair enough. I guess it's one show no-one else can outbid them for the rights - though after Bake Off we can't be too sure.
Clearly the sportsmen and women see it as meaningful as do the public. Just a shame the one guy that counts didn't quite see it the same way. And BTW it's perfectly fair to suggest Murray has the least personality. 
Maybe a lot of people focus on the name because the name is wrong.
I agree. It's actually a good show. My post was actually saying that golf had little chance of winning and we shouldn't be too fussed. It's not like it's a major or the Ryder Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Murray wasn't there not because he couldn't be bothered but because he is on pre season training to get ready for the first slam which starts next month 

I'm sure the BBC would love to show more sport - they just have their hands tied


----------



## gmc40 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			The thing is is that it's been done to death and is such a dull and predictable and point to make by people wanting to have a go at it.  When the original event was created in the 50s a 'sports personality' was someone who was famous because they were very good at their sport. It has never been intended to mean a sportsperson who is a witty raconteur.  The word personality in the title is not describing a character trait that any winner is supposed to have but the fact that basically they are good at what they do and have achieved fame by doing that.

And although it is not relevant, actually Steve Davis has a great personality. There was a great documentary on BBC4 about his DJ career. I'd much rather have a pint with him then many modern sport people.  

Click to expand...

Agree. The same argument comes up every year. They're all sporting 'personalities' in the same way as the cast of Corrie are TV personalities. Some people take the word too literally. Agree about Steve Davis as well, really witty.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 19, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I love the way that certain types of folk cling on to the 'no personality' thing.
Did any of them watch the Davis Cup matches ?

Funny how the 'personality' thing never raised it's head when Steve Davis, Nigel Mansel and Lewis Hamilton won.

Click to expand...

Steve Davis snooker may have been dull, but he clearly can have a laugh at himself. 
mansel I can't remember to well, know who he is of course but didn't watch too much f1 as a kid. 
hamilton is a tool. 

Murray, when he came on the scene was dull as dish water. Nit sure if it was because of the pressure to succeed, BUT, Having seen him of league of their own, he seems to have really come out of his show and certainly has a personality. 

I think the issue really is the title. Originally as has been mentioned, a sports personality was just a sports person. If we judge it simply as the best British sportmperson then Murray will always be up there due to his talent and success. Unfortunately as it's attatched to the BBC, others will also be overlooked as they don't get shown on the BBC anymore.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 19, 2016)

Re Steve Davis, agree he is a personable funny guy, entertaining NOW. Back in the 80s however when he was winning 6 world titles we didn't see any of that, he was a robot like unemotional machine, bit aloof and people didn't care for him. Top sportspeople have personalities but when they're competing we dont always see it until they retire and the guard comes down.


----------



## Sweep (Dec 19, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			The thing is is that it's been done to death and is such a dull and predictable and point to make by people wanting to have a go at it.  When the original event was created in the 50s a 'sports personality' was someone who was famous because they were very good at their sport. It has never been intended to mean a sportsperson who is a witty raconteur.  The word personality in the title is not describing a character trait that any winner is supposed to have but the fact that basically they are good at what they do and have achieved fame by doing that.

And although it is not relevant, actually Steve Davis has a great personality. There was a great documentary on BBC4 about his DJ career. I'd much rather have a pint with him then many modern sport people.  

Click to expand...

If it's such a dull and predictable point to make and if it comes up every year that may provide a clue that the title is wrong.
When people accuse golf of being stuck in its ways you are the first to say that the world has moved on, get in the 21st century etc. So, if the title was relevant in the 1950's but hasn't been relevant for decades isn't it time to do something? As you say,the world has moved on.
Some make a very good point about Mansell, Davis, Hamilton. All sportsmen of the highest calibre but not the greatest of personalities. Says a lot about the shows title. And I am sorry. Murray is a great sportsman but he is as dull as dishwater.


----------



## Sweep (Dec 19, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I love the way that certain types of folk cling on to the 'no personality' thing.
Did any of them watch the Davis Cup matches ?
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying Murray is so engaging he should win an award for his personality?
Thought not.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2016)

Fish said:



			I haven't watched it and don't give a monkeys about it, it was a bit of sarcasm relating to another thread!

However, I do agree with you, I'd love to share a puck with a couple of the Hockey team &#128563;&#128540;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Would that couple be the pair that are married?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2016)

_personality
p&#601;&#720;s&#601;&#712;nal&#618;ti
noun

1.
the combination of characteristics or qualities that form an individual's distinctive character.
"she had a sunny personality that was very engaging"
synonyms:	character, nature, disposition, temperament, make-up, persona, psyche, identity
"her cheerful and vibrant personality"

2.
a celebrity or famous person.
"an official opening by a famous personality"
synonyms:	celebrity, VIP, star, superstar, celebutante, name, famous name, household name, big name, somebody, leading light, notable, personage, luminary, notability, worth_

Think Andy fits the definition for being a 'personality' quite easily


----------



## Sweep (Dec 19, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



_personality
p&#601;&#720;s&#601;&#712;nal&#618;ti
noun

1.
the combination of characteristics or qualities that form an individual's distinctive character.
"she had a sunny personality that was very engaging"
synonyms:    character, nature, disposition, temperament, make-up, persona, psyche, identity
"her cheerful and vibrant personality"

2.
a celebrity or famous person.
"an official opening by a famous personality"
synonyms:    celebrity, VIP, star, superstar, celebutante, name, famous name, household name, big name, somebody, leading light, notable, personage, luminary, notability, worth_

Think Andy fits the definition for being a 'personality' quite easily
		
Click to expand...

_
Andy Murray
Andi Murri
Name

A person with no personality. Dour. Miserable. Speaks in low monotones. Prone to outbursts. Makes dishwater seem interesting. &#128512;
_


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 19, 2016)

Did Faldo win the 'personality' contest ? 
So long go I cannot remember.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2016)

Sweep said:



_
Andy Murray
Andi Murri
Name

A person with no personality. Dour. Miserable. Speaks in low monotones. Prone to outbursts. Makes dishwater seem interesting. &#128512;
_

Click to expand...

If you knew Scots then you wouldn't be surprised by his general demeanor around his ability and success  

Your perception of his demeanor is not inconsistent with the definitions of 'personality'.  If you don't like him then fine.  But you can't say he's not a 'personality' in accordance with the definition of that word  - well you can - but you'd be wrong.


----------



## Sweep (Dec 19, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If you knew Scots then you wouldn't be surprised by his general demeanor around his ability and success  

Your perception of his demeanor is not inconsistent with the definitions of 'personality'.  If you don't like him then fine.  But you can't say he's not a 'personality' in accordance with the definition of that word  - well you can - but you'd be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Ah now, I didn't say I didn't like him and I didn't say he wasn't a personality. I just said he didn't have any personality &#128512; Which is probably more in line with your point about demeanour and the use of the word personality in that sense. And this just goes to prove how unerringly accurate the post about how many forumers does it take to change a lightbulb really is &#128512;.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 19, 2016)

Sweep said:



			Ah now, I didn't say I didn't like him and I didn't say he wasn't *a personality*. I just said *he didn't have any personality* &#128512; Which is probably more in line with your point about demeanour and the use of the word personality in that sense. *And this just goes to prove how unerringly accurate the post about how many forumers does it take to change a lightbulb really is *&#128512;.
		
Click to expand...

To continue that theme....

You have confused which of the 2 meanings of 'personality' the program was about!

As you posted, Andy Murray undoubtably IS a personality (definition 2 of SILH's post above - the celebrity), but (arguably) has little personality (definition 1 of SILH's post above - the attribute)! 

The program/award was for definition 2!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			To continue that theme....

You have confused which of the 2 meanings of 'personality' the program was about!

As you posted, Andy Murray undoubtably IS a personality (definition 2 of SILH's post above - the celebrity), but (arguably) has little personality (definition 1 of SILH's post above - the attribute)! 

The program/award was for definition 2!
		
Click to expand...

On the personality front he possibly has as much humility and self-deprecation you'd ever wish a champion to have.


----------



## Sweep (Dec 19, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			To continue that theme....

You have confused which of the 2 meanings of 'personality' the program was about!

As you posted, Andy Murray undoubtably IS a personality (definition 2 of SILH's post above - the celebrity), but (arguably) has little personality (definition 1 of SILH's post above - the attribute)! 

The program/award was for definition 2!
		
Click to expand...

With such an ambiguous award title, how do you know? &#128512;


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 19, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On the personality front he possibly has as much humility and self-deprecation you'd ever wish a champion to have.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I agree! I'm actually a huge fan and always have been - even when he was a talented skinny runt with little experience of handling the Press, which led to one memorable faux-pas!

I'm also a great fan of Judy Murray and her approach to the LTA after Jamie had something of a disastrous experience at their hands!


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 19, 2016)

Sweep said:



			With such an ambiguous award title, *how do you know*? &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

I am certain because all the evidence indicates that is what it is!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 19, 2016)

Sweep said:



			Ah now, I didn't say I didn't like him and I didn't say he wasn't a personality. I just said he didn't have any personality &#128512; Which is probably more in line with your point about demeanour and the use of the word personality in that sense. And this just goes to prove how unerringly accurate the post about how many forumers does it take to change a lightbulb really is &#128512;.
		
Click to expand...

Don't fret love, we Scots all know what you really mean.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 19, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Don't fret love, we Scots all know what you really mean.
		
Click to expand...


My Dumfries born neighbour advises that Murray appears to be following the well worn path adopted by many born north of the wall... And, I am perfectly sure you know what I mean also...


As an avid watcher of tennis I believe Andy fully deserves all the accolades... It can be hard work watching him but I suppose that's all part and parcel of what makes him the player he is...


----------



## Sweep (Dec 19, 2016)

Is this a Scottish thing? If so, you will have to enlighten me.


----------



## shagster (Dec 20, 2016)

total non event like most of BBC sport
its called BBC spoty
its not an open vote as fishing proved a few years ago
totally irrelevant and a waste of time


----------

